# Fishing at the Nipple , how long?



## BILLCH8SR2 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wanted to see what time of the year the action at the Nipple slows down? Can fish be caught there in November? Looking to get my step mom on to some wahoo or something. Fish it pretty good during the warmer months but i just wasnt sure about this time of year. Any advise will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Depends on the water temp, as long as it stays over 70 you have a legitimate shot at some fish. We had an epic day out there last year the last weekend of November.


----------



## BILLCH8SR2 (Aug 22, 2013)

sniperpeeps

Thanks for your information, will deff keep an eye on the water temp etc... Glad you guys had a great trip and thanks for sharing with me !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I stop fishing it once temps hit 72 and below. Its not that there won't still be some fish there, but it can get very slow. The last two seasons saw good fishing around that area later into the year, but the water temps stayed warmer on average with the mild winters. We'll just have to see how the next few cold fronts stack up


----------



## BILLCH8SR2 (Aug 22, 2013)

Chris V

Thank you for your information, i have never fish this area late in the year and im very greatful for all of the input! Thanks again!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Preferences on the best resource to get watertemps at elbow, nipple, spur, etc?

I have not been able to get out in a while and was hoping for the window of opportunity to still be open for 2013.

Thanks,

Pan


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hilton's Realtime Navigator or Terrafin. I subscribe to both


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Preferences on the best resource to get watertemps at elbow, nipple, spur, etc?
> 
> I have not been able to get out in a while and was hoping for the window of opportunity to still be open for 2013.
> 
> ...


+1 on the satellite services. You can also check and see what the buoy's are reading and get a good idea as well.


----------

